# Dry nose?



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

Is it me with stuffed up nasal passages or does vaping tend to dry up the nasal?/and or block your nose?
Yip, illiadan opens it up quick. But curious if its a vaping thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

I blame illiadin. 
I have 3 bottles in my bathroom but I find the stuff addictive. Once in goes in even after I'm not sick I need illiadin to open up. 
I have to wean myself off it. It's like if my nose doesn't get illiadin it throws a tantrum and closes up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

Christos said:


> I blame illiadin.
> I have 3 bottles in my bathroom but I find the stuff addictive. Once in goes in even after I'm not sick I need illiadin to open up.
> I have to wean myself off it. It's like if my nose doesn't get illiadin it throws a tantrum and closes up.


Now that I can believe.
That makes sense and seems I'm in the same boat. Thanks for the imput


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

I would suggest swopping over to a saline spray. My sinusitus has completely cleared up since I started vaping, I still get hayfever but my chronic sinusitus has completely cleared up. I dunno how your nose dries out, I find if I exhale via my nose, especially using menthol juices opens up my nose completely.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I would suggest swopping over to a saline spray. My sinusitus has completely cleared up since I started vaping, I still get hayfever but my chronic sinusitus has completely cleared up. I dunno how your nose dries out, I find if I exhale via my nose, especially using menthol juices opens up my nose completely.


I'm gonna get a bottle of saline.
Lol I have menthol to wake up the tongue, I'll try exhaling it through the nose. Thanx


----------



## WernerK (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Now that I can believe.
> That makes sense and seems I'm in the same boat. Thanks for the imput





Nightwalker said:


> Now that I can believe.
> That makes sense and seems I'm in the same boat. Thanks for the imput


I had the exact same problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (26/1/16)

Not sure about Illiadin specifically but many nasal sprays can't be taken chronically else they cause a reflex reaction and end up causing worse congestion.

Edit: it's called a rebound reaction I believe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ernest (26/1/16)

Vg gives me a runny nose if I exhale through my nose. My chronic sinusitis has also cleared up since I started vaping and I found vaping Vg Pg 70 30 works best for me. High Pg will dry you out a bit and there are some people who vape high Pg because of the runny nose problem, so maybe you should try vaping high Vg and exhale through your nose.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Is it me with stuffed up nasal passages or does vaping tend to dry up the nasal?/and or block your nose?
> Yip, illiadan opens it up quick. But curious if its a vaping thing


 Do you know, the one major difference of vaping and smoking - is the amount of muchus I DONT have anymore  and I am certainly pleased that this effect is better than a running/runny snot nose --
Use a handkerchief too  It doesn't block me up ever, but i SEEM to have better tastes at different times of the day, even if I just brushed my teeth and tongue, maybe even a palette scrub - the tastes will differe when I want the vape more or when it's a more suitable time to relax and smoke. It's always a unique journey with a vape that I don't need a lighter or butane for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (26/1/16)

I find I have a runny nose if I vape high VG and exhale through my nose

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (26/1/16)

shabbar said:


> I find I have a runny nose if I vape high VG and exhale through my nose


 That's not runny - it' moisture collecting on your nasal hairs as you exhale  haha I loved it compared to the heat from cigarettees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Not sure about Illiadin specifically but many nasal sprays can't be taken chronically else they cause a reflex reaction and end up causing worse congestion.
> 
> Edit: it's called a rebound reaction I believe.


You are correct. I have been using illiadan for 8 years. The doc keeps kaking on me about it. Trying to stop


----------



## Duffie12 (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> You are correct. I have been using illiadan for 8 years. The doc keeps kaking on me about it. Trying to stop



There are things you can take continuously. Avamys for example works great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (26/1/16)

Sorry for going off-topic, but this was my first thought 
I have a mate who sucks at Fantasy name pronunciation. He used to call Illidan "Iliadin", and was also a chronic nasal spray/eye drops user.


----------



## Jono90 (15/6/16)

sorry to bring up an old topic.
but i just wanted to share my experience with a dry/stuffy nose and also my lack of taste during this winter period.

basically i noticed mid autumn that my all day vape. tasted different and this upset me and at this time i also had a stuffy nose. 
at first i decided to up my concentrates, that was mildy successful untill winter progressed. 
then i decided to get some menthol concentrates. and atleast i could taste it so i was happy and put it into my rotation.
then i got a mild flu and boom! nothing! no taste at all! (even menthol) 
i then got a nasal decongestant. which atleast opened me up but still no taste. 
as the flu went away i started to taste again but mildy. and sometimes i would use the nose spray from my flu episode.
then one night i decided to look up my nose spray and literally google was covered with things saying that it is known to give a lack of smell/taste. 
so i then stopped it and started with saline mixture and would spray often and within a week my sense of smell/tasted is fully restored and i havnt had a single issue with the so called vapers tongue with the use of daily saline usage.
At the time my sister was also having a lack of flavour issue and she too now has a better sense of smell/taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (16/6/16)

Jono90 said:


> sorry to bring up an old topic.
> but i just wanted to share my experience with a dry/stuffy nose and also my lack of taste during this winter period.
> 
> basically i noticed mid autumn that my all day vape. tasted different and this upset me and at this time i also had a stuffy nose.
> ...



I have a runny nose!
Especially in the mornings. First I thought it was part of my flu episode but now I am thinking it might be because I have been off the smokes for almost 2 months. Maybe my body is adjusting.
I hope so.


----------



## Spongebob (16/6/16)

On a different note and sorry for highjacking the post noted @SAVaper saying he is off the stinkies for two months??? Question??? How many still smoked while vaping and how long did it take you to completely kick the habit???  

I still smoke daily, (vaping almost a month ) granted a LOT less than i used to, but i swear at myself and get very upset with myself every time i DO light a stinkie , yet i still do???    am i going nuts or is it normal??? Is it just a question of finding the right juice and nic level before i finally jump the hoop.......???    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

2 days of vaping and smoking... after 40 years of smoking... then haven't touched a stinky for over two and a half years... will never smoke again ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheVapeApe (16/6/16)

I switched from a stick every now and then to full time vape, wont even look at smellys anymore


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> On a different note and sorry for highjacking the post noted @SAVaper saying he is off the stinkies for two months??? Question??? How many still smoked while vaping and how long did it take you to completely kick the habit???
> 
> I still smoke daily, (vaping almost a month ) granted a LOT less than i used to, but i swear at myself and get very upset with myself every time i DO light a stinkie , yet i still do???    am i going nuts or is it normal??? Is it just a question of finding the right juice and nic level before i finally jump the hoop.......???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Each to their own @Spongebob - all in good time
Takes everyone a different time to get exclusively into vaping

I think the right juice and nic level helps the most
And a bit of willpower doesnt harm either.

Up the nic a bit and try for a day with a good juice...
We are behind you all the way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> On a different note and sorry for highjacking the post noted @SAVaper saying he is off the stinkies for two months??? Question??? How many still smoked while vaping and how long did it take you to completely kick the habit???
> 
> I still smoke daily, (vaping almost a month ) granted a LOT less than i used to, but i swear at myself and get very upset with myself every time i DO light a stinkie , yet i still do???    am i going nuts or is it normal??? Is it just a question of finding the right juice and nic level before i finally jump the hoop.......???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



In the first 2 weeks I also smoked and vaped together. It takes some time to adjust to the new routine and it took me a couple of weeks to find the right flavour.

This really helped me:



VapeSnow said:


> If you looking for a nice creamy mint
> 
> Creme de Menthe( TFA) 7%
> Koolada (TFA) 1%
> ...



After 2 weeks this is excellent and gets even better after 3 weeks.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/6/16)

I stopped smoking because I couldn't afford the time, or risk to roll during heavy traffic while driving. 

So I got vaping to be exclusive to vaping from the day I got it.


----------



## Spongebob (22/6/16)

@SAVaper, when can u make me some......???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (22/6/16)

Spongebob said:


> @SAVaper, when can u make me some......???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Anytime  Send me a PM


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (22/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Is it me with stuffed up nasal passages or does vaping tend to dry up the nasal?/and or block your nose?
> Yip, illiadan opens it up quick. But curious if its a vaping thing


Not sure if this was covered already but I got a runny nose after every drip/RDA session. Since retiring my drippers and moving to RTA'S, been better but sometimes after hitting the Griffin hard at 80+ watts, I get a runny nose.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Not sure if this was covered already but I got a runny nose after every drip/RDA session. Since retiring my drippers and moving to RTA'S, been better but sometimes after hitting the Griffin hard at 80+ watts, I get a runny nose.



Maybe it's just because you exhaling dense clouds through your nose? because that is what happens to me when I'm vaping at a higher wattage for bigger clouds.


----------



## piffht (23/6/16)

I find that there's a thin layer of VG (?) in my nasal passages at the end of a day. That's oftentimes blocked the sensitive pores inside the nose and caused them to get quite sore.

Saline spray has been amazing in countering that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spongebob (24/6/16)

@SAVaper, do you know these rolls of XXX musk sweets??  you wouldnt perhaps have a recipe for something like that???  i would just love to vape that.....    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

